
Bay Area Cold Snap Rough On San Francisco’s Homeless - pclark
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/01/11/bay-area-cold-snap-rough-on-san-franciscos-homeless/
======
bifrost
The cold is always tough on the homeless, but we have a fair amount of
shelters so the people on the streets usually don't want to be in them or
can't abide by the rules. It is extremely easy to get help if you're homeless
in the SFBA, there's no good reason to be on the street. Every once in a while
the local news does a story about the homeless, and many things become
immediately clear.

